# 1954 Crestliner



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Years ago I had this one and sold it like a fool to a guy in Ogden- If ever anyone sees one sitting in someone's back yard let me know please.
https://www.google.com/search?q=1956+Crestliner+18'+hardtop&biw=1280&bih=828&tbm=isch&imgil=qM4MrhDKKjafnM%253A%253BwnlsWBfCzlB2sM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fretrocrestliner.com%25252FphpBB3%25252Fviewtopic.php%25253Ff%2525253D2%25252526t%2525253D1089&source=iu&pf=m&fir=qM4MrhDKKjafnM%253A%252CwnlsWBfCzlB2sM%252C_&dpr=1&usg=__NqktHAjyzZdY1I1z6uz3QWL2nOY%3D&ved=0CCcQyjdqFQoTCMeK887L1scCFYZ5PgodBdMHMg&ei=PP_lVcf8LYbz-QGFpp-QAw#imgrc=qM4MrhDKKjafnM%3A&usg=__NqktHAjyzZdY1I1z6uz3QWL2nOY%3D


----------

